# Redesigned Website



## eric-holmes (Mar 13, 2012)

I have just recently spent a lot of time redesigning my website. It is HTML5 so it will work on iPhone devices. Please have a look and tell me what you think. I am open to open critique. I do know that I need to get more images added to the galleries. I am working on that. 

Eric Holmes Photography | SmugMug

Here is a question I have, What do you guys/girls think about having a gallery for general images that you take on your website? I have a lot of non-portrait work that I would like to display but I don't want to take away from my website or business. But, some people do occasionally buy my general work for display in their home.


----------

